# My flashlight collection



## jalbam (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello,

Here you have my flashlight collection (almost all of them):


[Letter A]:
** A1:






** A2:







[Letter B]:







[Letter C]
** C1:





** C2:







[Letter D]
** D1:





** D2:







[Letter E]
** E1:





** E2:







[Letter F]
** F1:





** F2:







[Letter G]







[Letter H]
** H1:





** H2:







[Letter I]
** I1:





** I2:







[Letter J]
** J1:





** J2:







[Letter K]


----------



## dankyball (Mar 17, 2011)

Really awesome!
Think about to have letter D series! thumbs up~


----------



## jalbam (Mar 19, 2011)

haha thanks  I have stopped a little bit buying them, but I still keep an eye on the new ones I really want to have, but now I want to focus more on quality.


----------



## lpd226 (Mar 19, 2011)

Awesome collection. Just a newbie to the sport but so far I've stuck with quality over quantity. These are my current collection minus a Tiablo A7 that's on loan and my UTG thats attached to my AR15.


----------



## Nicrod (Apr 7, 2011)

lpd226 said:


> Awesome collection. Just a newbie to the sport but so far I've stuck with quality over quantity. These are my current collection minus a Tiablo A7 that's on loan and my UTG thats attached to my AR15.


 
Very nice too. Where did u get that clip for the quark 123? That's a really nice looking clip!
Way better than the stock clip they offer.


----------



## flashlight_guy_! (Apr 21, 2011)

WOW is all I have to say. You have humbled me! Nice collection.


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice mix there, jalbam! Very interesting indeed!


----------

